# Bako bullyz "lights out bully fest" footage brought to you by hood star inc. Ent!



## COSA NOSTRA MRFRANKIE (Nov 11, 2009)

*Bako bullyz "lights out bully fest" footage brought to you by hood star inc. Ent!*


----------



## COSA NOSTRA MRFRANKIE (Nov 11, 2009)

*thanx for looking :clap:*


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

haha.. saw me at 3:12 standing in the back in black shirt.. dre was peein on the box


----------



## COSA NOSTRA MRFRANKIE (Nov 11, 2009)

ceelint said:


> haha.. Saw me at 3:12 standing in the back in black shirt.. Dre was peein on the box


*busted!!! Lol*


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

thanks for taking the time to post that. Must have been tons of footage. never been to a show, not may around me, so its very interesting to see what its about.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice vid! Looks like mad fun out there!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Good turn out, Frankie! Yo did you contact the ABKC about your complaint?


----------

